# New Big Jim Bow!



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 23, 2012)

I received an extra bonus this year that I was not expecting so I decided to get a little something for me. I have always loved the look and feel of Jim's bows so I called him up and he happened to have a bow on hand. It is a 53# 62" Buffalo Bow with Bocote lamanates and a Murano riser. I had him add the beaver tail grip. I picked it up last weekend at the state shoot and shot it a few times ti figure out what arrow combination would work best. I got home Sunday evening and was able to shoot for about an hour. WOW! This bow shoots amazing! It draws smooth and shoots fast and quiet. I ended up with GT5575's cut at 30.5" with 100 gr brass inserts and 145 gr tips. I also had some Arrow Dynamics that fly great with the 200 gr tips. 

Thanks Big Jim for a fine bow!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 23, 2012)

nice


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2012)

Strikingly beautiful bow!


----------



## TAS (Mar 23, 2012)

Just blows my mind that someone can build something that nice.  Congrats.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice; congratulations sir!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 23, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 23, 2012)

Sweet looking bow!


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice, like the look of the bocote limbs


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! B Jim knows what he's doing.  congrats very nice


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great looking bow Robert! Enjoy shooting that one.


----------



## gurn (Mar 23, 2012)

Bet ya cant wait ta knock somthin down with it!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 23, 2012)

Double extra bonus money well spent I'd say.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats on a great new bow!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 23, 2012)

TAS said:


> Just blows my mind that someone can build something that nice.  Congrats.



Compared to others I've seen this one is top of the line


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice bow man...... happy for you.


----------



## coaster500 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet shooter!!!  Congrats


----------



## gtfisherman (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome! Large is a great bowyer. I love mine. That grip will also spoil you.


----------

